# New update is available for Spartans v2.0.40



## slashas (Jan 10, 2018)

Enjoy


----------



## slashas (Jan 10, 2018)

File for Baro version:
http://firmware.geo.movescount.com/production/Gdansk-fw_2.0.40.6340-A.zip


----------



## gousias (Oct 18, 2015)

A couple of days ago, wasn't there released a 2.0.34 and it included all Spartan models?
Is this a newer for all Spartan models or for a specific one only?


----------



## myhandle (Jul 8, 2017)

The manual is now available

Suunto Spartan Ultra - User guide

Is there a link for the SSU firmware, presumably Amsterdam again ?


----------



## gousias (Oct 18, 2015)

...and for Spartan Sport Wrist HR file?


----------



## Egika (Nov 27, 2016)

gousias said:


> A couple of days ago, wasn't there released a 2.0.34 and it included all Spartan models?
> Is this a newer for all Spartan models or for a specific one only?


There were issues with the 2.0.34 release. WHR models could loose the HR function. So it was stopped after about half a day.
2.0.40 should resolve those.
Afaik it will be available for all Spartans soon, right now it's out for the WHR models .


----------



## slashas (Jan 10, 2018)

Egika said:


> There were issues with the 2.0.34 release. WHR models could loose the HR function. So it was stopped after about half a day.
> 2.0.40 should resolve those.
> Afaik it will be available for all Spartans soon, right now it's out for the WHR models .


How about SSU?  these are without WHR.
There are more bug fixes than ohrm issues.


----------



## Egika (Nov 27, 2016)

slashas said:


> How about SSU?  these are without WHR.
> There are more bug fixes than ohrm issues.


Just read:
Afaik it will be available for all Spartans soon, right now it's out for the WHR models .


----------



## Egika (Nov 27, 2016)

2.0.40 for the SSU has just been released


----------



## johnmiguel (May 22, 2018)

My SSU notified about "walking and running now calibrated" after running exercise with 2.0, I wonder what that means?


----------



## gousias (Oct 18, 2015)

I noticed this morning, time was at that moment 07:57 and a couple of minutes later the screen showed 12:00 and to restore it I pressed the middle button. A bug of 2.0.40? We'll see!


----------



## mbo. (Jun 16, 2017)

Please, can someone post the link to the WHR non Baro file?


----------



## austrian001 (Oct 12, 2016)

mbo. said:


> Please, can someone post the link to the WHR non Baro file?


Index of /suunto
'Amsterdam': 'Suunto Spartan Ultra',
'Brighton': 'Suunto Spartan Sport',
'Cairo': 'Suunto Spartan WHR',
'Forssa': 'Suunto Spartan Trainer',
'Gdansk': 'Suunto Spartan WHR Baro', 'Suunto Spartan Sport Wrist HR Baro', 'Suunto Spartan WHR Baro',
'Helsinki': 'Suunto 3 Fitness',


----------



## cageracer (Jan 21, 2011)

Anyone seen a changelog for the latest update?


----------



## Surfer1983 (May 17, 2018)

From official site:
„.......
Suunto Spartan 2.0 software brings new features we think you'll love:

-Intensity zones for pace and power: in addition to HR zones, you can now define zones for pace and power

-Enriched training targets: Now from the exercise start screen, you can:

Set duration or distance targets and follow your progress through your exercise.
Set intensity targets: based on heart rate (all activities), pace (running) and power (running and cycling, when a power pod is paired)
We have also enhanced the Suunto Spartan user a with new, more efficient navigation that includes the following highlights:

Notification history: from the watch face just press the middle button to see all your recent notifications from your mobile device.
Temperature has been added to the outdoor screen (Ultra and Baro models), found by navigating down with the lower right button or by swiping down.
Suunto Spartans with Wrist HR now have the Instant HR display directly below the watch face display.
We've also fixed some bugs and made additional performance improvements.
.....“


----------



## slashas (Jan 10, 2018)

They forgot to mention that they improved power management significantly, now my Baro last much longer.


----------



## the5krunner (Jun 6, 2016)

yes the new v2 firmware is being rolled out and is documented across all the existing manuals to which it applies. this does NOT, in itself, mean a V2 ULTRA.

however it looks patently obvious from the tease that there is a new product which MAY well be an ULTRA 2 (I genuinely don't know)

I would assume that if it were an ultra 2 it would still run the same spartan 2 firmware that is being rolled out. it could have "new watch" specific functionality...maybe.

so the excitement would probably come in the hardware specs. I'd assume a WHR would be there. Maybe they will also tinker with the SirfStarV chip...with the ULTRA (and only the ultra) the gps was a bit flaky for me. Maybe that or the battery are improved? It seems fairly obvious that Grrmin are supporting GALILEO (Foretrex and Edge 130 already with Fenix 5plus imminent) perhaps Suunto could steal the show and get in there first on the top-end model. Maybe screen resolution possibly looks/could be an improvement...garmin are not especially improving screen resolutions thus far and suunto are generally ahead there.

If you look closely at the teased image then it looks like it has the straps from the BARO ie interchangeable straps (which would be good).
there is still also scope for 5 buttos as well as or instead of a touchscreen


----------



## PTBC (Aug 5, 2016)

the5krunner said:


> yes the new v2 firmware is being rolled out and is documented across all the existing manuals to which it applies. this does NOT, in itself, mean a V2 ULTRA.
> 
> however it looks patently obvious from the tease that there is a new product which MAY well be an ULTRA 2 (I genuinely don't know)
> 
> ...


Is there really that much improvement in hardware components to justify a new V2 device or more a marketing exercise with some design 'improvements'?

Maps and music would both need more memory so that would justify a hardware change...maybe it's an Ultra+Maps (and maybe music) model not an entirely new V2 device. I'm hoping that they won't keep Galileo just for a new device, but roll it out to all capable devices (though given they haven't been able to get Glonass to work properly not holding my breath)


----------



## the5krunner (Jun 6, 2016)

PTBC said:


> Is there really that much improvement in hardware components to justify a new V2 device or more a marketing exercise with some design 'improvements'?
> 
> Maps and music would both need more memory so that would justify a hardware change...maybe it's an Ultra+Maps (and maybe music) model not an entirely new V2 device. I'm hoping that they won't keep Galileo just for a new device, but roll it out to all capable devices (though given they haven't been able to get Glonass to work properly not holding my breath)


@ptbc - i TOTALLY hear all you say.

i can't see music happening from suunto for a considerable period unless they put that on something LIKE the 3Fitness.
Maps - now that's a different thing totally. certainly that's what some suunto devices 'need'

AFAIK it's NOT the ULTRA 2. at least not in name.


----------



## PTBC (Aug 5, 2016)

the5krunner said:


> @ptbc - i TOTALLY hear all you say.
> 
> i can't see music happening from suunto for a considerable period unless they put that on something LIKE the 3Fitness.
> Maps - now that's a different thing totally. certainly that's what some suunto devices 'need'
> ...


Given the 3fitness being tied to the phone for GPS I don't see a need for music there as it's a reasonable assumption the user will have their phone nearby, it's seems to be less of a standalone device than other watches

Maps (and directions/navigation based on them) would certainly be interesting addition especially if linked to a higher resolution screen


----------



## Caruss (May 24, 2018)

Hi friends, one question...i am the owner of a Spartan Trainer wrist. When i connect the watch via Suuntolink and upload a new move, the battery automatically drops a lot in my Spartan....it's normal? 2.0.40 version Bug? or suuntolink bug? New Suunto user 
thanks friends.


----------



## listrahtes (Jun 17, 2017)

Really appreciate the fantastic consumer support from Suunto. Dont remember annother product this constantly being upgraded and supported.

Everything I wanted is now added. Thanks Suunto!

Only other very minor thing would be more watch faces .


----------



## korgboll (Mar 20, 2012)

Two things I noticed, not in the CHANGELOG from Suunto:
- now my Wahoo Bike Pod (cadence and speed) works. (The magnet-less)
- when using separate heartrate-belt the color of the heart-icon is red, with optical pulse it is green.


----------



## sb029111 (Mar 7, 2017)

korgboll said:


> Two things I noticed, not in the CHANGELOG from Suunto:
> - now my Wahoo Bike Pod (cadence and speed) works. (The magnet-less)
> - when using separate heartrate-belt the color of the heart-icon is red, with optical pulse it is green.


Do you have the two-piece bike pod from Wahoo? The ones that strap on the pedal crank, and the other one that goes on the wheel? I had the BlueSC but it started messing up, so I switched to the other (Wahoo RPM, and RPM Speed), but the Speed didn't connect with the old version of the firmware.


----------



## continiven (May 25, 2018)

I have received v2.0.40 already on 22nd of May to my Spartan WHR Baro. 
Generally update looks very good, but there is one big issue with ... HR data.

HR data from previous training in logbook are now without HR data - so it seems that new software erased HR data from all past activites. 
Next when I switch to HR screen, I must wait very long: 1 minute up to 2 minutes for watch to start showing HR data and at the beginning data seems to be inconsistent. 
The same with the new activites - today before running - I had to wait 2 minutes before HR was ready (GPS - 3 seconds). During the run, watch was loosing HR signal through the first 3 minuts, then everything was perfect. 
Before software update - HR data was doing great, I was really happy, very fast readings, really great. It seems that Suunto change completely alogorythm or some part of software responsible for HR, I do not think that it is change for better. 

Suunto please check!!!!!!!

Best Regards


----------



## slashas (Jan 10, 2018)

Mate update erased previous hr and etc data to free up space for upgrade, check next time when you upgrade watch the same will happen 
What is the point to have them on the watch when it is available in MC? As well old workout hr/ele and etc data is being wiped only basic data is kept.
So normal behavior and nothing to fix here...
Regarding hr screen watch needs to lock your hr, but there is minor bug that starting hr always 72bmp before lockout.


----------



## continiven (May 25, 2018)

slashas said:


> Mate update erased previous hr and etc data to free up space for upgrade, check next time when you upgrade watch the same will happen
> What is the point to have them on the watch when it is available in MC? As well old workout hr/ele and etc data is being wiped only basic data is kept.
> So normal behavior and nothing to fix here...
> Regarding hr screen watch needs to lock your hr, but there is minor bug that starting hr always 72bmp before lockout.


Thanks for explanation! Indeed that is not a problem - just minor bug with longer fixing time of HR is a big irritating. I have the same first there is 72bmp and then is going down.

Nevertheless I think that Spartan WHR Baro Stealth is a perfect watch! Really perfect looking and great working!


----------



## slashas (Jan 10, 2018)

continiven said:


> Thanks for explanation! Indeed that is not a problem - just minor bug with longer fixing time of HR is a big irritating. I have the same first there is 72bmp and then is going down.
> 
> Nevertheless I think that Spartan WHR Baro Stealth is a perfect watch! Really perfect looking and great working!


HR stuff is lots dependable on valancell as they support hr sensor FW. But this 72bmp bug already is submitted for suunto to review.


----------



## IronP (Aug 8, 2016)

Finally we have the watch with the software that it should be, since the beginning of the Spartan family!
From this point its clear that, with the current Spartan watches, we will have to live with an “weak/average” gps perfomance.
But if suunto launches a new model with an accurate gps perfomance, it will be the killer of all the other brands!


----------



## slashas (Jan 10, 2018)

IronP said:


> Finally we have the watch with the software that it should be, since the beginning of the Spartan family!
> From this point its clear that, with the current Spartan watches, we will have to live with an "weak/average" gps perfomance.
> But if suunto launches a new model with an accurate gps perfomance, it will be the killer of all the other brands!


Don't get me wrong, but current design and materials language decreasing GPS accuracy, you will get superb GPS accuracy only with all plastic watch with antenna bump as bezel. And this impacts all brands, not only suunto


----------



## bruceames (Jul 20, 2013)

slashas said:


> Don't get me wrong, but current design and materials language decreasing GPS accuracy, you will get superb GPS accuracy only with all plastic watch with antenna bump as bezel. And this impacts all brands, not only suunto


So you're saying that the Trainer, because it's all plastic, gets better GPS reception than the A3P?


----------



## Jaka83 (Aug 1, 2016)

Are we discussing GPS performance again? I think GPS performance of the SSU is perfectly fine. There is an occasional g-glitch here and there that happens with all GPS devices, otherwise I think it's OK as it is.

If you require pinpoint accuracy for your training, you should join the navy or carry a 6 ft antenna with a booster pack on your back.


----------



## sb029111 (Mar 7, 2017)

Jaka83 said:


> Are we discussing GPS performance again? I think GPS performance of the SSU is perfectly fine. There is an occasional g-glitch here and there that happens with all GPS devices, otherwise I think it's OK as it is.
> 
> If you require pinpoint accuracy for your training, you should join the navy or carry a 6 ft antenna with a booster pack on your back.


Agreed. My GPS reception on my SSWHRBaro is for me, great. On an urban bike ride, including through several underpasses under 8 lanes of traffic, the GPS track is spot on, actually on the little trail that I ride on that is actually no more than 6 feet wide (2 meters?). This, compared with Garmin is great, where when I'm under trees, the garmin goes bonkers, and has a "sawtooth" type track, to say nothing of walking a path between trees, and a wall of brick between 10-15 feet tall. There is absolutely no comparison between my Suunto, and the Fenix 5x I had.


----------



## korgboll (Mar 20, 2012)

sb029111 said:


> Do you have the two-piece bike pod from Wahoo? The ones that strap on the pedal crank, and the other one that goes on the wheel? I had the BlueSC but it started messing up, so I switched to the other (Wahoo RPM, and RPM Speed), but the Speed didn't connect with the old version of the firmware.


Yes I have the two piece bike-pod.

Ill, it seemed like both pods worked fine, Ill do another check on the speedpod today (in the basement, far away from GPS-signals).


----------



## babychai (Apr 1, 2018)

Caruss said:


> Hi friends, one question...i am the owner of a Spartan Trainer wrist. When i connect the watch via Suuntolink and upload a new move, the battery automatically drops a lot in my Spartan....it's normal? 2.0.40 version Bug? or suuntolink bug? New Suunto user
> thanks friends.


Yeah, i have this problem too.
Another problem is when i charging it maximum only 99% and can't reach 100%. Also the battery percentage drop quite fast. Anyone have this kind of problem?


----------



## korgboll (Mar 20, 2012)

korgboll said:


> Yes I have the two piece bike-pod.
> 
> Ill, it seemed like both pods worked fine, Ill do another check on the speedpod today (in the basement, far away from GPS-signals).


Tested now, can confirm that both cadence and speedsensor is working.


----------



## sb029111 (Mar 7, 2017)

korgboll said:


> Tested now, can confirm that both cadence and speedsensor is working.


Great, guess I'll have to put it back on now. Thanks for the info!


----------



## slashas (Jan 10, 2018)

babychai said:


> Yeah, i have this problem too.
> Another problem is when i charging it maximum only 99% and can't reach 100%. Also the battery percentage drop quite fast. Anyone have this kind of problem?


Full discharge and charge cycle will calibrate battery


----------



## Caruss (May 24, 2018)

This is the problem....i think that is suuntolink last versión bug on my win 10 recently update...if i charge the SST in AC no problem, but if i connect the watch in PC vía cable, Spartan starts continous beeps and the battery drains a lot at the moment.


----------



## Sobul (Oct 18, 2012)

I do not see training plan exercise description in my SSU. Only time or distance and level activity. Last FW did it very well and I could see all structured description of my training plan. And icon of sport is only green - not like MC and logbook has in exercise. And when I choice my plan training exercise I can not select custom sport profile in my watch. It is huge step back from last FW. Has anybody some experience?


----------



## divinours (Oct 29, 2016)

Anyone seeing degraded GPS performance with the new FW? I've only performed 3 moves with it (running and walking), so it might just be a coincidence...
Yesterday's walk in the forest was terrible though -- nearly 2km too long over an actual distance of 11km! The track does not look noisy but is shifted by several hundreds of meters from its real location... The two other moves are not as bad but worse than they usually look...


----------



## Jaka83 (Aug 1, 2016)

divinours said:


> Anyone seeing degraded GPS performance with the new FW? I've only performed 3 moves with it (running and walking), so it might just be a coincidence...
> Yesterday's walk in the forest was terrible though -- nearly 2km too long over an actual distance of 11km! The track does not look noisy but is shifted by several hundreds of meters from its real location... The two other moves are not as bad but worse than they usually look...


My last three cycling moves have been spot on as before the update. Haven't gone hiking since the latest update yet, so can't comment on slower activities.



Sobul said:


> I do not see training plan exercise description in my SSU. Only time or distance and level activity. Last FW did it very well and I could see all structured description of my training plan. And icon of sport is only green - not like MC and logbook has in exercise. And when I choice my plan training exercise I can not select custom sport profile in my watch. It is huge step back from last FW. Has anybody some experience?


I can see the detailed training description when I go to Exercise ... before I start the planned training, I get the description and then I can choose the exercise mode.
The first two times I was able to pick my custom modes, but the third time it didn't work. I've had this problem in the last firmware too - sometimes it works. I think it has something to do with syncing the watch via the cable and computer. I've done some testing in the last firmware and whenever I would sync the watch via cable, the custom sport modes were not available in the planned exercise and syncing via phone everything would work. Haven't tested this theory with the newest firmware yet - no time yet. 

I like the new update, lots of useful features for power oriented activities and other useful stuff.
What I'm missing is some form of customization of the pause screen (yes, it is a huge step forward that we can see HR, distance and duration, but where is altitude, ascent, temperature, etc.), a live gradient parameter for the exercise screen and some smart custom parameters that can be calculated from the existing parameters.


----------



## babychai (Apr 1, 2018)

Caruss said:


> This is the problem....i think that is suuntolink last versión bug on my win 10 recently update...if i charge the SST in AC no problem, but if i connect the watch in PC vía cable, Spartan starts continous beeps and the battery drains a lot at the moment.


great finding. i using Window 10 too.
but i found that the battery drains a lot too during normal usage without on the GPS


----------



## Caruss (May 24, 2018)

I uninstalled Suuntolink and my Spartan charges Ok now....in my particular case the problem was Suuntolink + Win 10 ver. 1803... i dont know if Suuntolink needs a New update.


----------



## Sir McKey (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello divinours,

I made the same experience these days. Did you calibrate the compass before the moves? Just a try...

Greetings
K.


----------



## divinours (Oct 29, 2016)

Jaka83 said:


> My last three cycling moves have been spot on as before the update. Haven't gone hiking since the latest update yet, so can't comment on slower activities.


Thanks, good to know! Though I agree with you that cycling is less demanding than walking or running GPS-wise. Before the update, my cycling tracks have always been perfectly clean, while running/walking tracks would sometimes cut the occasional corner...



Sir McKey said:


> Hello divinours,
> I made the same experience these days. Did you calibrate the compass before the moves? Just a try...
> Greetings
> K.


I did it once just after flashing; I'll try redoing it before running tonight. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Sobul (Oct 18, 2012)

Jaka83 said:


> I can see the detailed training description when I go to Exercise ... before I start the planned training, I get the description and then I can choose the exercise mode.
> The first two times I was able to pick my custom modes, but the third time it didn't work. I've had this problem in the last firmware too - sometimes it works. I think it has something to do with syncing the watch via the cable and computer. I've done some testing in the last firmware and whenever I would sync the watch via cable, the custom sport modes were not available in the planned exercise and syncing via phone everything would work. Haven't tested this theory with the newest firmware yet - no time yet.
> 
> I like the new update, lots of useful features for power oriented activities and other useful stuff.
> What I'm missing is some form of customization of the pause screen (yes, it is a huge step forward that we can see HR, distance and duration, but where is altitude, ascent, temperature, etc.), a live gradient parameter for the exercise screen and some smart custom parameters that can be calculated from the existing parameters.


But only for current day is training description showed before start. Last FW showed it for all week. Before I have choice the custom mode select but with new FW is not avialable. Does not matter sync with Suunto link or mobile - for my SSU.

Totally agree. Big general improvement in new FW especialy Zones and pause screen. I hope in next FW we will see other value not only HR and distance. Because it is big missing funciton.

Otherwise new bugs are there like random "black death screen" (as other forum describe and my SSU has it too:-( ), lost GPS signal or custom modes in training plan exercise.


----------



## PTBC (Aug 5, 2016)

divinours said:


> Anyone seeing degraded GPS performance with the new FW? I've only performed 3 moves with it (running and walking), so it might just be a coincidence...
> Yesterday's walk in the forest was terrible though -- nearly 2km too long over an actual distance of 11km! The track does not look noisy but is shifted by several hundreds of meters from its real location... The two other moves are not as bad but worse than they usually look...


Only 1 cycling move, before cycling used to be spot on compared to a running move (though I don't bike a lot) and this new FW one was not as good it looked more like a running move, not reading too much into 1 bad move though


----------



## slashas (Jan 10, 2018)

Sobul said:


> But only for current day is training description showed before start. Last FW showed it for all week. Before I have choice the custom mode select but with new FW is not avialable. Does not matter sync with Suunto link or mobile - for my SSU.
> 
> Totally agree. Big general improvement in new FW especialy Zones and pause screen. I hope in next FW we will see other value not only HR and distance. Because it is big missing funciton.
> 
> Otherwise new bugs are there like random "black death screen" (as other forum describe and my SSU has it too:-( ), lost GPS signal or custom modes in training plan exercise.


Black screen is battery saving function once watch detects move it turns to watchface.


----------



## Sobul (Oct 18, 2012)

slashas said:


> Black screen is battery saving function once watch detects move it turns to watchface.


Not battery saving function. I speak about "*death* black screen". That means new bug like other users describe. Just randomly watch go to black screen and only way to wake up it is new re-flash FW. Sometimes randomly wake up after 3-6 hour when I have not PC and Suuntolink close to me:-(....Maybe newfunction - long saving mode


----------



## slashas (Jan 10, 2018)

Sobul said:


> Not battery saving function. I speak about "*death* black screen". That means new bug like other users describe. Just randomly watch go to black screen and only way to wake up it is new re-flash FW. Sometimes randomly wake up after 3-6 hour when I have not PC and Suuntolink close to me:-(....Maybe newfunction - long saving mode


Truly first time I hear of this...


----------



## Egika (Nov 27, 2016)

Had it too and on FB there is quite a number of reports of this too.
The watch appears to be dead.
For some, after some waiting time, it came back from itself and has been normal since then.
I did not wait and put it into boot loader mode by pressing and holding the middle and upper buttons. Then flashed the previous FW again using Suuntolink...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/SuuntoAmbit/permalink/1734266699998719/


----------



## divinours (Oct 29, 2016)

Yesterday's running session yielded a track that's on par with pre-2.0 firmware. A bit of corner-cutting in streets with tall buildings, but nothing too horrible. Keeping fingers crossed...


----------



## martowl (Dec 31, 2010)

Sobul said:


> Not battery saving function. I speak about "*death* black screen". That means new bug like other users describe. Just randomly watch go to black screen and only way to wake up it is new re-flash FW. Sometimes randomly wake up after 3-6 hour when I have not PC and Suuntolink close to me:-(....Maybe newfunction - long saving mode


This is an identified bug that did not appear in pretesting for various reasons. It will be fixed and lots of folks are having this issue. Happened to me too, hopefully will be fixed soon. AFIK there are no issues once the watch restarts. No need to reinstall firmware.


----------



## sb029111 (Mar 7, 2017)

korgboll said:


> Tested now, can confirm that both cadence and speedsensor is working.


Odd, I have the RPM Speed, and the RPM Cadence. I put both on the bike, turned it upside down in the garage, and if I use the profile "Cycling Basic", the Speed Sensor works, but no cadence; if I use the profile "Cycling Cadence", the cadence sensor works, but the speed remains at 0. Back to basic, and it's speed, no cadence. Seems they're both paired, but only one can transmit data at the same time. This is odd, because I have a "PowerCal" Heart Rate Chest strap, that transmits heart rate, and power with the single device. Are you SURE that you got both speed, and cadence? I deleted the activity with the cadence, but this is the Speed test.

oeagleo's 0:01 h Cycling Move

Note, there is no cadence data.


----------



## martowl (Dec 31, 2010)

sb029111 said:


> Odd, I have the RPM Speed, and the RPM Cadence. I put both on the bike, turned it upside down in the garage, and if I use the profile "Cycling Basic", the Speed Sensor works, but no cadence; if I use the profile "Cycling Cadence", the cadence sensor works, but the speed remains at 0. Back to basic, and it's speed, no cadence. Seems they're both paired, but only one can transmit data at the same time. This is odd, because I have a "PowerCal" Heart Rate Chest strap, that transmits heart rate, and power with the single device. Are you SURE that you got both speed, and cadence? I deleted the activity with the cadence, but this is the Speed test.
> 
> oeagleo's 0:01 h Cycling Move
> 
> Note, there is no cadence data.


Saw that on your move, make sure both are paired and both are checked in the Advanced Sport Settings. I have a dual speed/cadence sensor on the bike (Wahoo). I will check this in the next couple of days and let you know if it works. It might be a problem with separate sensors.


----------



## sb029111 (Mar 7, 2017)

martowl said:


> Saw that on your move, make sure both are paired and both are checked in the Advanced Sport Settings. I have a dual speed/cadence sensor on the bike (Wahoo). I will check this in the next couple of days and let you know if it works. It might be a problem with separate sensors.


The problem is that there is only one "Bike Pod" in the Advanced Sport Settings. I too had the BlueSC, and went to the magnetless ones when the BlueSC went wonky. They're both paired, as I can get "either/or", but not both. I guess I'll put the BlueSC back on and give it another shot, I've had it for a couple of years, and it's not the battery, I replaced that when it started going weird. Maybe Suunto will allow the pairing of two bike sensors like the HRM/Power one.


----------



## Jaka83 (Aug 1, 2016)

I've been complaining about this sort of thing for about a year now. I use a smart trainer with BT and ANT+ that transmits power, cadence and speed. With the SSU I can only get either power or speed+cadence, I can never get all three to show up. I've also written to Suunto about this and the rep said they would forward this to the engineers.
To counter this I tried the same with a friend's Ambit 2S which connects to the trainer via ANT+ and has everything working on the same trainer. I know it's a BT thing, but like you suggested, they could have a sensor profile for these kind of devices where they pull all three parameters from the sensor - my phone can do it just fine with the trainer app so why can't my fancy watch. 

I've since bought a pedal power meter for my bike and get cadence+power from the pedals by pairing the pedals as a power pod and pair the trainer's sensor as a bike pod for speed when training indoors, using GPS for speed outdoors. Works well this way.


----------



## Parafe (Jun 4, 2018)

I was experiencing random rebooting (without the extensive delays as in other reports) on my spartan trainer whr with fw 2.0.40, sometimes during workout and sometimes when the watch was just lying on the table. I returned to fw 1.12.36 until the issue is fixed. Does Suunto have a bug report page somewhere?


----------



## likepend1 (Jul 3, 2016)

sb029111 said:


> The problem is that there is only one "Bike Pod" in the Advanced Sport Settings. I too had the BlueSC, and went to the magnetless ones when the BlueSC went wonky. They're both paired, as I can get "either/or", but not both. I guess I'll put the BlueSC back on and give it another shot, I've had it for a couple of years, and it's not the battery, I replaced that when it started going weird. Maybe Suunto will allow the pairing of two bike sensors like the HRM/Power one.


Use the Wahoo RPM, tried to pair it with the watch after the update and it showed up as "speed & candence" sensor, even asked for the circumference (of the wheel). Went for a Ride with the Cadence-Bike-Profile and everything looks fine (gps&speed from watch, cadence from sensor).

Never asked me for circumference before (other updates).
My questions are:
1) How did the pairing work out for you guys (magnetless sensors)? (and YES, it's really a problem that there is only ONE "BIKE POD" option)
2) Is it now possible to pair 2 HR-belts?


----------



## mstanciu (Mar 8, 2016)

Just had today a black screen issue after trying to start a planned exercise. Good work Suunto, have to wait another 3+ months and to do regular reboots.
Maybe next big feature will be automatic night reboots


----------



## martowl (Dec 31, 2010)

likepend1 said:


> Use the Wahoo RPM, tried to pair it with the watch after the update and it showed up as "speed & candence" sensor, even asked for the circumference (of the wheel). Went for a Ride with the Cadence-Bike-Profile and everything looks fine (gps&speed from watch, cadence from sensor).
> 
> Never asked me for circumference before (other updates).
> My questions are:
> ...


Mine works with a combo speed/cadence sensor but mine has magnets. Still limited with one HR belt and only 1 type of each pod.


----------



## blizzz (Feb 10, 2017)

Is now possible to scroll over the screens when in pause mode during activity?

Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austrian001 (Oct 12, 2016)

no, you cannot scroll through all the screens but you can see some values while in pause. (time, battery, HR,...)


----------



## korgboll (Mar 20, 2012)

sb029111 said:


> Odd, I have the RPM Speed, and the RPM Cadence. I put both on the bike, turned it upside down in the garage, and if I use the profile "Cycling Basic", the Speed Sensor works, but no cadence; if I use the profile "Cycling Cadence", the cadence sensor works, but the speed remains at 0. Back to basic, and it's speed, no cadence. Seems they're both paired, but only one can transmit data at the same time. This is odd, because I have a "PowerCal" Heart Rate Chest strap, that transmits heart rate, and power with the single device. Are you SURE that you got both speed, and cadence? I deleted the activity with the cadence, but this is the Speed test.
> 
> oeagleo's 0:01 h Cycling Move
> 
> Note, there is no cadence data.


Strange,

Tried to test it again now. Sadly I didnt get it to work as before (had to repair the sensors now due to a clock-reset earlier this week).

I could get cadence or speed, one at the time, just as you.

To bad I didn't save the activity from the last test. Maybe the GPS signal got thru all the walls in the basement :/
Spinned the wheel and every time a stopped it, the clock went into autopause. (and I had cadence during the activity)

Ill try and repair the sensors in different order and cross my fingers for good luck.


----------



## ascender (Oct 19, 2016)

I like that the UI is much more responsive now - the screens swipe and scroll like I'd expect from a product like this.


----------



## blizzz (Feb 10, 2017)

austrian001 said:


> no, you cannot scroll through all the screens but you can see some values while in pause. (time, battery, HR,...)


Still i am waiting for scrolling feature. To bad this is not there yet!

May i just ask if navigation from logbook is possible (now with this latest fw update)?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philip Onayeti (Jun 23, 2016)

ascender said:


> I like that the UI is much more responsive now - the screens swipe and scroll like I'd expect from a product like this.


It is always better after a firmware update. You may find it slows again once the log files fill up again.


----------



## DImGR (Jun 1, 2007)

i have wrong time display in notifications and i have double checked this twice
i had a missed call one hour ago but the notification on the watch says 4 hours ago


any ideas.. ?


----------



## martowl (Dec 31, 2010)

DImGR said:


> i have wrong time display in notifications and i have double checked this twice
> i had a missed call one hour ago but the notification on the watch says 4 hours ago
> 
> any ideas.. ?


Known issue and hopefully fixed next update.


----------



## slashas (Jan 10, 2018)

DImGR said:


> i have wrong time display in notifications and i have double checked this twice
> i had a missed call one hour ago but the notification on the watch says 4 hours ago
> 
> any ideas.. ?


FW2.0.42 is released, update and check.


----------



## DImGR (Jun 1, 2007)

slashas said:


> FW2.0.42 is released, update and check.


they took the time in notifications out all together


----------



## PTBC (Aug 5, 2016)

DImGR said:


> they took the time in notifications out all together


More of a work-around than a fix then


----------



## continiven (May 25, 2018)

continiven said:


> Thanks for explanation! Indeed that is not a problem - just minor bug with longer fixing time of HR is a big irritating. I have the same first there is 72bmp and then is going down.
> 
> Nevertheless I think that Spartan WHR Baro Stealth is a perfect watch! Really perfect looking and great working!


v2.0.42 installed on my SSWHR Baro and is problem with 72bmp still not solved 

Any news about changelog for this firmware version? Which bugs were improved? It is impossible to find any news again - first rollout firmware, without any communication to users...


----------



## slashas (Jan 10, 2018)

Mainly black screen bug fix  72bmp thing is related to the sensor used in watch, same valancell sensor is on my scosche rhythm+ band and starting hr until hr lock is 72bmp as well... so fix maybe should come from valancell Itself, not the suunto or suunto could apply workaround to just do not show any values until real hr lock.


----------



## Surfer1983 (May 17, 2018)

Hello together, 
at the moment I am in contact with the stryd support team, because I have power drop offs. Now the have told me that the speed comes from the wrist (gps). In Movescount I have activated only the footpod, altidute is on auto. I have the run sensor integrated in the watch with automatic calibration off. In the stryd app are the following parameters: cadence spm; speed from stryd. 
That would confirm my feeling when I run in and out of forest areas, the pace varies. That would advertise with the Stryd Support, from Suunto side, a consumer deception. 
Or did I miss something?


----------



## martowl (Dec 31, 2010)

Surfer1983 said:


> Hello together,
> at the moment I am in contact with the stryd support team, because I have power drop offs. Now the have told me that the speed comes from the wrist (gps). In Movescount I have activated only the footpod, altidute is on auto. I have the run sensor integrated in the watch with automatic calibration off. In the stryd app are the following parameters: cadence spm; speed from stryd.
> That would confirm my feeling when I run in and out of forest areas, the pace varies. That would advertise with the Stryd Support, from Suunto side, a consumer deception.
> Or did I miss something?


To get this to work properly the way you want
1. Pair Stryd as both Footpod AND PowerPod
2. In advanced sport mode make sure both PowerPod and FootPod are selected
3. Turn OFF Autocalibration in Settings/Paired Devices/Footpod/Settings
4. You will now be able to set PowerZones in Intensity Targets (make sure you have set up zones)
5. When you start the move the PowerPod will be greyed out but it is working. Speed/Distance/Cadence will come from Stryd


----------



## Surfer1983 (May 17, 2018)

The problem is fusedspeed! Perhaps i found a solution...

https://support.stryd.com/hc/en-us/...stance-from-Stryd-on-my-Suunto-Spartan-Ultra-


----------



## DImGR (Jun 1, 2007)

do we need to have both suunto app and movescount app installed in our phones ?

with movescount only , notifications do not work but if both apps are installed then eveything is fine


----------



## martowl (Dec 31, 2010)

DImGR said:


> do we need to have both suunto app and movescount app installed in our phones ?
> 
> with movescount only , notifications do not work but if both apps are installed then eveything is fine


Don't know if you have Android or iOS. On iOS there are some issues with BT connection being retained. My watch was rebooting often so I removed the MC app and only have the beta SA app installed. Others but not all have reported similar issues. Notifications should work with either app.


----------



## DImGR (Jun 1, 2007)

martowl said:


> Don't know if you have Android or iOS. On iOS there are some issues with BT connection being retained. My watch was rebooting often so I removed the MC app and only have the beta SA app installed. Others but not all have reported similar issues. Notifications should work with either app.


I am on Android 7 . With only movescount installed I get zero notifications. With suunto app installed notifications work

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## martowl (Dec 31, 2010)

DImGR said:


> I am on Android 7 . With only movescount installed I get zero notifications. With suunto app installed notifications work
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Not familiar with Android, you need a reply from someone who knows.


----------



## kralik_j (Sep 10, 2017)

DImGR said:


> martowl said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know if you have Android or iOS. On iOS there are some issues with BT connection being retained. My watch was rebooting often so I removed the MC app and only have the beta SA app installed. Others but not all have reported similar issues. Notifications should work with either app.
> ...


By me the same
MC no notification, but workout via android app MC is going well

Suunto app notification is running but with synchronization I lost 1 workout on MC. In watch is one, on Sportstracker is also this one but on MC no appears

It is pity to do compromise what app to use and something to lose


----------



## Jaka83 (Aug 1, 2016)

I have played around with notifications and both apps on Android 8.1 (Nokia 8 - TA-1004).

Scenario 1: Notifications work for me with either *only* MC or ST installed.
Scenario 2: Notifications work for me if I have both apps installed, but force close *both* apps, then only run *one* to sync the data.
Scenario 3: Notifications don't work if I have both apps running in the background or foreground (split screen or app switching/multitasking).

I think scenario 3 is what's happening to most Android users.

What I do is first I force close both apps (on Android 8.1 this is under Settings -> Apps & Notifications -> See all apps -> Find one by one in the list and Force stop/close), then I run the MC app and sync and notifications work. If I want to sync with the ST app I sometimes need to repeat the process but after force closing them both I only run the ST app. Sometimes syncing with the ST app also works with MC already running. After syncing with ST I need to repeat the force closing of both and run MC again to have notifications working.

I prefer the MC app for notifications because I can set which apps push notifications to the watch and mute the ones I don't want bugging me.

I really hope Suunto manages to merge ST and MC in one cohesive and functional whole, because I like the look of ST and the functionality of MC. Nothing beats the online MC tho and I hope they keep it for a looong time, just integrate ST syncing with it.

Hope this helps any Android users with syncing and notification problems.


----------

